# Komme nicht mehr ins BIOS/UEFI bei Medion Akoya e1318T und Linux Mint



## Torques (17. September 2015)

Hallo pcgameshardware community,

ich bin hier in einer echt üblen Situation, aber von Anfang an:
Meine Mutter hatte sich besagtes Medion Akoya e1318T Notebook gekauft, wobei serienmäßig Win8 vorinstalliert war. Die Maschine lief aber mehr recht als schlecht und so meinte ein Kumpel (der jetzt irgendwo in Asien als Rucksacktourist rumrennt) es wäre besser Linux darauf zu installieren. Gesagt, getan. Linux Mint 17.1 xfce 64 bit draufinstalliert.
Jetzt aber läuft das Akoya noch schlechter als vorher, Buchstaben beim Tippen brauchen ewig um zu erscheinen oder erscheinen erst gar nicht, Ladezeiten bis zur Unendlichkeit beim Browser öffnen usw.

Jetzt wollte ich einfach win7 mit externem USB DVDlaufwerk neu darauf installieren. Aber ich komme beim auf booten und halten von F2 BIOS/UEFI, F12 eigentlich der boot loader, nicht mehr ins Bios/UEFI da jetzt ein Password verlangt  wird, das ich nicht kenne.
Bzw. den GNU Grub wo ich die Linux Versionen auswählen kann und eben ins System setup gelang, was mit dem Password verschlossen ist. 
Kann jetzt also nicht von DVD booten (win 7 nicht installieren). Habe auch schon den Medion support kontaktiert mir dieses Masterpassword? zu nennen, aber wenig Hoffnung es zu kriegen, warte jetzt schon vier Tage.

Hätte jemand von euch eine Idee Win 7 neu zu installieren?
Irgendwie doch ins BIOS/UEFI zu kommen? vielleicht vom Linux aus? hab gelesen das dies von win 8 aus möglich wäre. In sämtlichen Ubuntu/Linux Foren keine wirklichen Hilfen dazu gefunden (oder einfach nicht verstanden).

Danke euch schon mal im voraus...


----------



## TempestX1 (17. September 2015)

Eher nicht, da zuerst das BIOS/UEFI gestartet wird und darauf dann das Betriebssystem aufsetzt.
Spricht auch mit Windows wirst du nicht das Passwort rausnehmen können, da das BIOS/UEFI "höhere Rechte" hat als das Betriebssystem.

GRUB ist nur ein Bootloader und vergibt kein Passwort an das Bios.

Vielleicht gibt es die Möglichkeit für Mint den Desktopmanager LXDE (oder LXQt) oder Xfce herunterzuladen und diesen zu verwenden. Dieser ist resourcenschonender.


----------



## Torques (17. September 2015)

Hmm...
wie aber ist denn das Password überhaupt erst reingekommen wenn nicht durch Linux oder deren installation?
Bei win 8 war kein Password, sonst hätte man ja Linux auch nicht installieren können da man ja auch dort von USB/Stick/Laufwerk booten musste.
Will ja win 7 draufinstallieren um auf 10upzugraden, hoffe das dadurch der Rechner runder läuft, auch das Touch display besser zur Geltung kommt.
Das BIOS/UEFI look verhindert dies aber. Ich muß ins B/U um von usb booten zu können...

Gibt es keinen Weg ins Bios zu kommen?


----------



## TempestX1 (17. September 2015)

Er wird das Bios Passwort selbst hinterher aktiviert haben.

Probiere es mal mit einem anderen DE für Mint (siehe oben)


----------



## Torques (17. September 2015)

Er wird das Bios Passwort selbst hinterher aktiviert haben.
Also, irgendwie glaub ich das nicht so recht, dann hätte ers bestimmt gesagt. -Kann aber natürlich auch sein-

Probiere es mal mit einem anderen DE für Mint (siehe oben) 
Meine Mutter hatte sich diesen Rechner extra gekauft um sich in die Welt der Computer (besonders ins www) einzufinden/anzufreunden. Im Nachhinein muß ich sagen das dies mit Linux keine gute Idee war. Viel zu kompliziert(der Anblick der Konsole hat sie ganz verstört). Probleme via Comp und TV per HDMI waren auch für mich viel zu heftig. Kurz um Win mit seiner Grafischen Oberfläche einfach einsteigerfreundlicher, irgendwie direkter.
Aber wenn momentan keine andere Option besteht......

Trotzdem Danke für das Interesse.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. September 2015)

Torques schrieb:


> Er wird das Bios Passwort selbst hinterher aktiviert haben.
> Also, irgendwie glaub ich das nicht so recht, dann hätte ers bestimmt gesagt. -Kann aber natürlich auch sein-


Von alleine kommt das Passwort sicherlich nicht rein. Das muss jemand direkt im B/U andrücken und eingegeben haben.



> Im  Nachhinein muß ich sagen das dies mit Linux keine gute Idee war. Viel zu  kompliziert(der Anblick der Konsole hat sie ganz verstört).


Warum das? Installier ihr mal LXDE und es sollte schneller laufen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1oXQoGcwMw


----------



## Torques (17. September 2015)

Von alleine kommt das Passwort sicherlich nicht rein. Das muss jemand direkt im B/U andrücken und eingegeben haben.
Da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher da win 8 anscheinend eng mit dem UEFI verknüpft ist, so zum Beispiel bestimmte Treiber im UEFI schon mit gestartet werden um den boot Vorgang zu beschleunigen.
15 Profi-Tipps für UEFI-PCs - com! professional
Wenn dann win 8 einfach gelöscht wird....?

Warum das? Installier ihr mal LXDE und es sollte schneller laufen.
Sieht vielversprechend aus aber was auf dem Video gut zur Geltung kommt ist die Bildgröße, Desktopgrösse.Das Akoya hat nur einen 10 zoll Bildschirm, war ja auch ne gute Idee mit den grösseren Kacheln zum scrollen bei win 8 und dem Touch, eben Multimedialer. Lief dafür halt "rucklig". Vielleicht währe SteamOS eher was für das Gerät? -darf halt nicht darauf Zocken!


----------

